

Ask HN: Where should I go for email hosting? - ripuli666

My email scenario is:<p>1# Gmail (@gmail.com), where I handle everything. I send all emails through Gmail and read everything from Gmail via forwarding from other addresses.<p>2# Gmail for Work&#x2F;Google for Work&#x2F;whatever, Gmail interface with @myowndomain.com. I&#x27;m paying 3.33 € &#x2F; month for this and happy with it. I also get Drive, Calendar etc. Forwarding to --&gt; @gmail.com<p>#3 Two (2) other domains for which I need email hosting. These two domains are sitting on Google&#x27;s servers like the #2, so 6.66 € &#x2F; month for no reason since I don&#x27;t need all the features. --&gt; forwarding to @gmail.com<p>What I need:
Custom domain email hosting, 1 GB, no fancy features, catch-all and one account or multiple accounts for the same domain. It has to be trustworthy.<p>Namecheap has this solved at 7.74 € &#x2F; year with their Private Email Hosting, see here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.namecheap.com&#x2F;hosting&#x2F;email.aspx<p>What are the competitors for Namecheap? Who offers the same thing, and why should I choose any of them? Also: do you recommend me another solution for my scenario?<p>PS. I&#x27;m running my websites in a VPS and don&#x27;t want to take my emails there.<p>Thank you.
======
shablulman
You can add the 2 domains as aliases for the primary domain in google apps.
That way you can receive emails but not pay for additional accounts.

